# Vinton County Boar Info



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any information on boar in the Zaleski or Wayne NF regions of Vinton County. I was thinking of trying for one while doing some turkey scouting and was hoping someone might help me narrow down the vast territory to search. Has anyone see them in this area?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

Check the thread at the bottom of this page. A group from preadatormaster.com held a boar drive down there in February. I am usually down there once a month in the off seasons hiking along Zaleski's backpack trail. I have never seen a boar in that area but have talked to the rangers and other backpackers who have. Big Four and King's Hollow roads seem to be popular places.


----------

